# Manual Transmission Fluid Capasity



## csixer (May 18, 2012)

I am well aware on how to drain an fill a manual trans... But i need to know how many qaurts to order. Since i cannot find synthetic gl4 only diff Oil anywere local. So with the expense of this fluid and all my other vehicles requiring gl5 i want to order the right amount and not have a $15 qaurt paper weight lol....thanks for all the help guys


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

On 4-cyl. models, capacity is 4.25 pints (US) for the FS5W71C Transmission with 2wd, 8.5 for the 4wd trans...unless it has the updated case, which adds another quart. Pennzoil makes a synthetic GL-4 75W90 gear oil.


----------



## csixer (May 18, 2012)

It is a 4cyl 2wd so that would be a tad Over 2 qaurts correct?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

2 pints=1 quart...so, "yes." Capacities per ALLDATA.


----------

